# This Past Easter 2022 Back Porch Stair Project......



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Everybody,

I figured I would post about our back porch stair project that was done this past Easter 2022. As you can see from my first set of pictures the old set of stairs were about 30 years old and coming apart. We got these done just in time for my grandfather to come over for the holiday......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

More to come soon......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope you told Grandad to stay to the right! LOL
Looking forward to seeing the progress on your project!


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Hope you told Grandad to stay to the right!


I told ya it was comin' apart, lol. The project was actually finished when he came over so he was fine.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Everybody,

I'm back with progress on the stair project. Here are the parts that will be used that we bought from Home Depot. I tried my best to get pictures of the barcodes to tell everyone what they are but the pictures did not come out so good but I will post them anyway .....































































This _LOOKS LIKE_ the stuff we got, although I don't remember exactly......









Trex Enhance Naturals 1 in. x 6 in x 8 ft. Rocky Harbor Square Edge Grey Composite Deck Board RH010608E2S01 - The Home Depot


The beauty of wood with the ease of composite. With its authentic wood-grain appearance, Trex Enhance Naturals offer all the charm and none of the trouble of pressure-treated lumber. Imagine enjoying the very same rich streaking now and 25-years from now without costly, continual upkeep.



www.homedepot.com







This _*I KNOW*_ is correct.......









3-Step Ground Contact Pressure-Treated Pine Stair Stringer 279712 - The Home Depot


Hold up stair treads with this 3-step stair stringer that meets the highest grading standards for strength and appearance. The lumber is pressure-treated, protecting it from termites and rot. Ideal for



www.homedepot.com


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Let's get to work on the rebuild, first let's take the old junk off and get all the leaves that were under there out......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

After measuring and cutting, here we have it. Out with the old and in with the new. This was done for most of the day before Easter Sunday but it was all done for gramps when he came over......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Buh bye 30 year old stairs, you did great over the years....... 










(By the way the picture was taken looking into our town trash can.)


This is all I got folks, I hoped you enjoyed our little project. Thank you for looking.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your project looks GREAT.. & couldn’t have come at a better time.!!!
The Mrs. has been after me to rebuild our back 3 stair steps..
1 question tho.. HOW did u attach the hand rail.?? 
is the bottom “carriage bolted” to the stringer at the bottom.??
Thanks..


----------

